# Jurassic Park Viv (another fake background thingy)



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

Its my first attempt at a viv background, so go easy on me!

So I thought it was time my little rankins dragon graduated from his starter tank, so I got a brilliant viv from Daves Vivariums/Ratking Dave's Vivariums Custom Viv's
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/313325-vivs-viv-stacks-made-order.html
top quality:2thumb:

I started off with some space foam, thought it might be easier to work with, (it was but the downside is its a lot thicker...)










a bit more work and testing out the structure










everything in the viv and temps tested










three coats of grout and three coats of low voc varnish later, a few airplants for decor










and the proud (but miserable) new occupant










I was going to make it a more indepth how to guide but there are people on here far more talented than I am with a lot more knowledge so I'll let them fill in the gaps..

hope you all like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey mate,

Looks good, may I be so bold as to suggest a reflector fot the uv tube : victory:

Apart from that, it's a nice looking viv, and I agree that the space foam is easier to work with than polystyrene.

Jay


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Looks good, may I be so bold as to suggest a reflector fot the uv tube : victory:
> 
> ...


Thanks! And don't worry the reflector is on it's way.


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

this looks insane dude, what paint did you use ?


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

nebski said:


> this looks insane dude, what paint did you use ?


thanks!

just normal household paint for the gate and sign and mixed grey and sandstone grout together for the rest! bloody hardwork though, i think the next time it will be a simple natural viv!


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

That's awesome man!!:no1:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

kckoopa said:


> thanks!
> 
> just normal household paint for the gate and sign and mixed grey and sandstone grout together for the rest! bloody hardwork though, i think the next time it will be a simple natural viv!


Yeah...BUT LOOK AT HOW COOL IT IS XD Good job :no1:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks wicked! x Well done x:flrt:

Lucy x


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks wicked!!! 

BTW what is space foam?! where can you get it from? :blush:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

damn that looks awesome mate especially with your dragons in it :2thumb:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

AMAZING!!!


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

pimmsoclock87 said:


> That looks wicked!!!
> 
> BTW what is space foam?! where can you get it from? :blush:


its a more dense form of polystyrene, so its really easy to carve and its much stronger too.. B&Q sell it as loft insulation (my viv could almost be sponsered by B&Q the amount of time I spent there in the last month!!)



thanks for the comments guys! :blush:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

What did you mean when you started the thread by saying " Go easy on me......." ?

No need for that - it's bloody amazing mate!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Fancy making them on a regular basis and supplying me? :whistling2:

Honestly though, it's fantastic! No way would I have the patience to do a fake rock build of ANY description, nevermind trying something like that.

Well done!! Good job.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

that looks fantastic mate a job well done :2thumb:


----------



## somelamekid (Feb 2, 2010)

That is top notch!


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

fab mate!! looks goooooood!


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

what you coted it with cause it looks real glossy.


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you list all the items you used cause am wanting to do something like this but a natural type with rocks and so forth so i wouldnt mind finding out how you molded the parts you used and what foam you used if possible.: victory:


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

my head is buzzing with ideas now mate that is amazing  i am gonna go to b&q an buy space foam this weekend an knock somethin up for myself


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

volly said:


> Fancy making them on a regular basis and supplying me? :whistling2:


I dont think I've got the patience to do that again!! I had flu for about a week so it stopped me getting bored!!!! I think the amount I spent in materials would far outweigh the actual cost anyone would be willing to pay, I spent about a week going backwards and forwards to b&q, the viv may aswell be sponsered by them!!



> Can you list all the items you used cause am wanting to do something like this but a natural type with rocks and so forth so i wouldnt mind finding out how you molded the parts you used and what foam you used if possible.


I used space foam for the structure, just cut it roughly to size with a hacksaw and then used a craft knife to shape it... then a mix of grey and sandstone grout (the powder mix it yourself stuff) 



> what you coted it with cause it looks real glossy.


I used low voc varnish, I think it was called ecovarnish, its water/castor oil resin based varnish, so should be pretty safe, obviously its not yacht varnish but for a beardie or other dry climate creatures I should think it would be okay. next time I think i'd do Jabbas resin/sand covering to get more of a rocky texture....


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

This is amazing! And it's been made with a sense of humour as well, which is great. Love your mighty velociraptor posing on the rocks there. Watch out to any goats tied to stakes...:whistling2:


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

that viv looks great, wish I had the patiance to do something like that


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> This is amazing! And it's been made with a sense of humour as well, which is great. Love your mighty velociraptor posing on the rocks there. Watch out to any goats tied to stakes...:whistling2:


:lol2: i dont think anyone has anything to fear from that velociraptor.. unless you are a waxworm!!


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

that looks brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

:no1:


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

love it mate well done :2thumb:


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*viv background*

that's amazing :2thumb: Well Done!!! :no1:


----------



## chrizjb (Jan 6, 2011)

gorgeous, well done, and thanks for sharing this, given me so many ideas now

0.0.1 Argentinian Black & White Tegu
1.1.0 Bearded Dragons
0.2.0 Leopard Gecko's


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

OMG!!! That is friggin amazing!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

impressive work that, great theme. well done :notworthy:



Swain86 said:


> :no1:


you need to get out more :lol2: thanks for bringing this back to life


----------

